# 1959 Schwinn Typhoon Prototype Follow-up (With Pictures)



## qwertyuiop (Apr 27, 2020)

Perhaps NOW you can answer my question regarding the value of a Schwinn '59 Typhoon in great condition, said to be a prototype. The serial number on the back of the frame is EZ00001. There is no number under the pedal. The brown build-up on the wheels and frame are nothing more than mud. Underneath, it's nearly perfect. There are no scratches or rust on the bike. So... How much is this worth?

P.S: The original owner of the bike from whom I got it from said that the chain guard wasn't replaced.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2020)

59? Prototype? Show a picture of the serial number. Either way, it's definitely not a 59 Typhoon. I've only been doing this for a few decades,so educate me please. And it's a 150 dollar bike on a good day. Even less in the eastern states.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

What makes this different enough to be thought as a "prototype?


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> What makes this different enough to be thought as a "prototype?



That's just what the former owner told me. And since the serial was '59 and production started in '62, it seemed reasonable.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Now we're getting somewhere! Very interesting serial number too! Definitely not a 1959 number though. If you could take a good picture of the serial number we should be able to get to the root of this mystery. Possible E200001 maybe? That would throw the bike into the 1962 serial numbers and even that would be interesting considering the frame design on that Typhoon and the missing first set of the E serials. 

Please post a picture of the serial number.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

1962 Typhoon.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Now we're getting somewhere! Very interesting serial number too! Definitely not a 1959 number though. If you could take a good picture of the serial number we should be able to get to the root of this mystery. Possible E200001 maybe? That would throw the bike into the 1962 serial numbers and even that would be interesting considering the frame design on that Typhoon and the missing first set of the E serials.
> 
> Please post a picture of the serial number.



This is the best picture I could get.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bummer, I can't make it out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> This is the best picture I could get.
> View attachment 1182970


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2020)

E200001. It's a 62.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 27, 2020)

So how much is a '62 worth?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Okay then, I just used my Sherlock Holmes _Spectacles_ and can see the E and then a 2, not a Z. Mr. Brian has also verified. 
So what we have here is possibly one of the first Typhoons that was made with the Cantilever frame while the other 1962 Typhoons had the continuous twin straight bar frames. The 1962 E series serials are missing some numbers and this one has the very first number for the E series, May. 

*1962*
04/25 ------------------ D242638 ------------------ D244887
04/26 ------------------ D244888 ------------------ D247137
04/27 ------------------ D247138 ------------------ D248705
04/30 ------------------ D248706 ------------------ D249830

05/01 ------------------ E211111 ------------------ E212836
05/02 ------------------ E212837 ------------------ E214786
05/03 ------------------ E214787 ------------------ E216737
05/04 ------------------ E216738 ------------------ E218687


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> So how much is a '62 worth?




I know a guy in Seattle that just picked up a *real clean* 64 Typhoon with sawed off fenders for $100 last week. So Island Schwinn is probably in the ball park, but that's not taking into consideration that the serial number and probably build time is a mystery. The crank has a cast date so that may help give you an idea of the build period (year). On the inside of the left fork leg there should be a 2 or 3 digit stamping just above the axle slot that will give you the month and year the fork was made. No other parts are dated. 
This one may interest a member here and I'll page him so he can take a look.  @Double straightup


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 28, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> This is the best picture I could get.
> View attachment 1182970




If that is the best you can do, then you are not trying hard enough................................


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> If that is the best you can do, then you are not trying hard enough................................



Maybe he is but the camera is not in the mood


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 28, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> If that is the best you can do, then you are not trying hard enough................................



Xlobsterman, if I wanted a smart-Alec response, I would have asked for one. Don't you know how rude is is to roll your eyes at your elders? Needless to say, your contribution is not helpful.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Calm is good.  Thread is about is it really a Prototype and trying to process the serial number.  Too many threads going off the deep end lately


----------



## Tuna (Apr 28, 2020)

This thread has been an interesting story.  What started out as sounding improbable, is looking like it might just, maybe be so.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 28, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> Xlobsterman, if I wanted a smart-Alec response, I would have asked for one. Don't you know how rude is is to roll your eyes at your elders? Needless to say, your contribution is not helpful.




Well your pictures are not helpful at all. It is the 21st century, and with technology the way it is, a 4 year old can take stunning pics with any phone.

You claim the bike is some sort of prototype just because someone told you so? Then you can not even provide a decent pic of the serial number so the folks here can help you debunk what you have been told.....................................


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 28, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Well your pictures are not helpful at all. It is the 21st century, and with technology the way it is, a 4 year old can take stunning pics with any phone.
> 
> You claim the bike is some sort of prototype just because someone told you so? Then you can not even provide a decent pic of the serial number so the folks here can help you debunk what you have been told.............





What He Said


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Who said what?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> Who said what?




Curtis did not like what lobster said. And to be honest, I don't either. Both his posts were totally uncalled for.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 28, 2020)

take it easy folks



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/community-guidelines.62284/


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> take it easy folks
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/community-guidelines.62284/



Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2020)

Okay sooo I won't post the response I was originally goin' to hit post reply on


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

@qwertyuiop , Your Typhoon is for sure an interesting piece considering its unique serial number and that brings up another question, when was the bike was actually built. All the serial numbers for 1962 have a preceding letter which designates the month that serial number was stamped and the following number designates the year. Starting with January (A) the serial numbers started out with A211111 and each month after that the same starting numbers were repeated thru December M211111. Your number was not recorded and there was no mention of there being a stamping error that year. The 1963 and 64 numbers followed that practice starting out each month's first serial as 11111 and then the serial number system changed in 1965. The 65 numbers started with two letters indicating the month and the year and then the serial numbers for each month started out with 00001. At this point there is no telling when your number was stamped or when that stamped drop out was used to build a frame. The 62 Typhoons used the twin straight bar frame where the bars continued into the seat stays and then the 63 Typhoons used the cantilever frame like your bike. If it's possible, I would like to find out if your crank and fork were cast in 1962.


----------



## schwinnlax (Apr 29, 2020)

Interesting.  I thought the general consensus was that the frames were built and date stamped and placed into inventory, then later frames were built into different models according to some kind of production schedule.  So, why would this frame not have been stamped normally after production, but instead get a different serial number?  If Schwinn were making a "prototype" bike, they could have pulled any frame out of inventory.  The frame itself is not unique, only (potentially) the serial number.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m following this thread and is very interesting. I do have an observation ....if it’s a prototype then why the cantilevered frame and not a straight one as in the first production year? I find that odd.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

Transition?  The straight bar might have been viewed as old fashioned at the time.  Trying different looks?  That is what a prototype is for


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Interesting.  I thought the general consensus was that the frames were built and date stamped and placed into inventory, then later frames were built into different models according to some kind of production schedule.  So, why would this frame not have been stamped normally after production, but instead get a different serial number?  If Schwinn were making a "prototype" bike, they could have pulled any frame out of inventory.  The frame itself is not unique, only (potentially) the serial number.




Schwinn bikes had the serial numbers stamped on the component, BB shell, drop out or head tube prior to those parts being used to build a frame. Schwinn was doing this way back in the 30's! The date associated to the serial number is the date the serial number was stamped on the part and the date has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of build including the frame. This fact has been proven over and over again and it has even been mentioned in the Schwinn Reporters. 
-
Here's a pre-war Balloon frame with a pre-stamped BB where the number was welded over. 






Here's a 1970 Tandem that had two serial numbers, a pre stamped May drop out and a pre stamped May head tube. This was the time when Schwinn switched the serial number location.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn bikes had the serial numbers stamped on the component, BB shell, drop out or head tube prior to those parts being used to build a frame. Schwinn was doing this way back in the 30's! The date associated to the serial number is the date the serial number was stamped on the part and the date has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of build including the frame. This fact has been proven over and over again and it has even been mentioned in the Schwinn Reporters.
> -
> Here's a pre-war Balloon frame with a pre-stamped BB where the number was welded over.
> 
> ...



The weld over photo is a good one.  Made by humans!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> Transition?  The straight bar might have been viewed as old fashioned at the time.  Trying different looks?  That is what a prototype is for




The Schwinn Twin straight bar frames was a new style for Schwinn with a very short production time, and the cantilever frame was old hat at that time. What makes this bike special is if it was produced and sold in 1962, it would be an odd duck since the other 62 Typhoons did not use the old style Cantilever frame. The 1963 model Typhoons changed and were built with the Cantilever frames so the 62 model was a one year only with that continuous twin straight Bar frame.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The Schwinn Twin straight bar frames was a new style for Schwinn with a very short production time, and the cantilever frame was old hat at that time. What makes this bike special is if it was produced and sold in 1962, it would be an odd duck since the other 62 Typhoons did not use the old style Cantilever frame. The 1963 model Typhoons changed and were built with the Cantilever frames so the 62 model was a one year only with that continuous twin straight Bar frame.



I am learning!  Interesting!  Thanks


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm thinking it could be a replacement frame, perhaps the bike was originally a typhoon frame, sold in early '62, then something happened to it, and the dealer had one on hand.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2020)

thanks for posting and welcome to the cabe @qwertyuiop .
if you'd be able to post a better picture of the serial # it would be a great help.
if you're using a smartphone to take the pic try holding it very steady and touch the screen where you want it to focus before snapping the pic.
_*don't use the flash*_, try different lighting and angles, take a bunch of pics and post them: it's free.
barring better pics we'll all have to chalk this up to a mystery/anomaly/headscratcher and move along.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 30, 2020)

Why was my question deleted? I’m being respectful and simply asking why the hesitation in posting a clear picture?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Why was my question deleted? I’m being respectful and simply asking why the hesitation in posting a clear picture?




thanks, i cleaned up this thread, request for clearer pics has been put out there.
let's see if the OP can provide, if not then so be it. 
no need to bash him over the head or cast aspersions.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 30, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> thanks, i cleaned up this thread, request for clearer pics has been put out there.
> let's see if the OP can provide, if not then so be it.
> no need to bash him over the head or cast aspersions.




Ok I understand. No bashing intended but the picture is unusable.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Ok I understand. No bashing intended but the picture is unusable.




clearly


----------



## JimR56 (Apr 30, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> This is the best picture I could get.
> View attachment 1182970







I still don't understand how the number appeared as sharp as it did in the blurry photo that was offered.  Anyway, here is a simply-edited version that may help clarify it for those who couldn't read the whole thing.


----------



## Oilit (May 1, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> thanks, i cleaned up this thread, request for clearer pics has been put out there.
> let's see if the OP can provide, if not then so be it.
> no need to bash him over the head or cast aspersions.



I think you're more gracious than I would be, but I see your point. It hadn't got ugly yet, but it wouldn't have taken much.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 2, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> Perhaps NOW you can answer my question regarding the value of a Schwinn '59 Typhoon in great condition, said to be a prototype. The serial number on the back of the frame is EZ00001. There is no number under the pedal. The brown build-up on the wheels and frame are nothing more than mud. Underneath, it's nearly perfect. There are no scratches or rust on the bike. So... How much is this worth?
> 
> P.S: The original owner of the bike from whom I got it from said that the chain guard wasn't replaced.View attachment 1182945View attachment 1182946



So is the bike for sale? As far as value is concerned it's worth what ever some one is willing to pay for it. What are looking to get out of it? Nice bike by the way. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 2, 2020)

qwertyuiop said:


> So how much is a '62 worth?



I picked up an early 62 at a farm auction about 4 years ago for a tenner with wooden pedals. How weird is that. Only one I've ever seen. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 3, 2020)

@qwertyuiop  welcome to the CABE.

- Mike


----------

